# Advice About Cleaning A 3 Phase Motor



## toolman_ar (May 31, 2015)

Ready to put power to my band saw, but he motor looked to be covered in muck.

Pulled the motor and cleaned the outside, but I want to pop open the end bells and ensure the inside is not full of what was on the outside.

Is there anything I need to look out for?

Plan is to remove the pulley from one end and the air pump from the other end.

Remove end bell bolts and nudge the end bell from the motor housing.

And to watch out for the old crunchy motor wires...

Any advice on things to look for?


toolman_ar


----------



## John Hasler (May 31, 2015)

toolman_ar said:


> Ready to put power to my band saw, but he motor looked to be covered in muck.
> 
> Pulled the motor and cleaned the outside, but I want to pop open the end bells and ensure the inside is not full of what was on the outside.
> 
> ...


Does it run smoothly and quietly?  If so don't take it apart.  Just use it.


----------



## mzayd3 (May 31, 2015)

Yep, just use it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (May 31, 2015)

Wow, the outside looks like two different motors; one black, one gray....
-brino


----------



## toolman_ar (May 31, 2015)

Sound advice!

I was very supprised to see what it looked like under the ... Oil / dust / barn fuzzy stuff.

I will finish the cleaning, verify if it is wired for 220v and add new motor lead.

Toolman_ar


----------



## ELHEAD (May 31, 2015)

Hey Toolman, I would just check it for mud dauber nests . If none I would blow out excess dust an give it some juice an see how it goes. Dauber nests would be best cleaned with a minimal tear down .
Dave


----------



## mmprestine (Jun 2, 2015)

Take it outside and power wash it.  Will not hurt it a bit, just make sure it is good and dry prior to use, bake in oven for 1hr at 150.


----------



## British Steel (Jun 2, 2015)

Better than just oven baking, pass a low DC voltage through the winding to heat it from the inside.


----------



## toolman_ar (Jun 2, 2015)

I had an opportunity to get a free oven to install in the shop. For backing paint and preheating items. But passed on it as I did not have room.

But I do appreate the suggestions.

Toolman_ar


----------

